

Ask HN: Hardware start-ups on HN? - cm2012

The hardware start-ups that come to mind include both of Musk's companies, the disastrously launched sleep mate product last year, and possibly Square's payment acceptance swiper. I'm drawing a blank otherwise.<p>Anyone working on shipping physical products? We're personally doing RFID tech for jewelry companies.
======
leoedin
There's a lot of hardware startups you don't hear about. HN has its roots in
web apps, so inevitably you hear a lot about web apps on HN. I think if you
look in a particular niche you'll find there's a lot of fairly young companies
building interesting hardware in a whole range of fields. Kickstarter's awash
with hardware funding drives.

~~~
cm2012
Cool, thanks for the tip!

------
Jonovono
I am looking to do a hardware startup right now. But I do software stuff so
mainly just meeting people that may be interested in the idea and then
hopefully soon put together a prototype!

------
Mankhool
cm where do I look for a dslr firmware engineer? I want to build an RFID
reader for cameras . . .

